# DLL Programmierung



## Kaiser206 (25. März 2007)

Hallo,
kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie man dlls(.dll) programmiert und sie einbindet? Ich kenne zwar die Theorie und habe schon kleine Quelltexte geschrieben, aber ich kann nie etwas davon linken. Kann mir jemand sagen auf was ich da achten muss?

mfg
Kaiser206

PS: Ich programmiere in Dev C++


----------



## Kaiser206 (26. März 2007)

weis hier keiner wie das geht? Weis jemand zummindest links die mir helfen könnten? Ich brauche es sehr dringend!


----------



## tobee (26. März 2007)

War sogar ein Beitrag über dieses Thema im Tutorials.de C/C++ Forum.


----------



## MagicalMajor (26. März 2007)

Ohje, ist wohl viiieel zu schwierig in Googel danach zu suchen. Wenn du nicht etwas Eigeninitiative an den Tag legst wirds wohl eh nix.


----------



## Kaiser206 (27. März 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Links jetzt geht alles!



> Ohje, ist wohl viiieel zu schwierig in Googel danach zu suchen. Wenn du nicht etwas Eigeninitiative an den Tag legst wirds wohl eh nix.


Du ahnst ja nicht einmal WIEVIEL ich gesucht habe!!
Eine ganze woche habe ich gesucht!


----------



## tobee (27. März 2007)

> Du ahnst ja nicht einmal WIEVIEL ich gesucht habe!!
> Eine ganze woche habe ich gesucht!


Du hast jeden Tag nur 1 Minute gesucht 
Ne Spaß bei Seite, man muss einfach die richtigen Kernworte aus seiner Frage entnehmen.

Zum Beispiel:
Warum geht mein SQL Query nicht. Da kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung: Unknown column 'seq'=493' in 'where clause'.
Kernworte: php mysql fehler unknown column
In Google eintippen
Und der vierte Link brachte die Lösung

Oder:
Was heißt der Filter "Gaußscher Weichzeichner" in Englisch
Kernworte: photoshop deutsch englisch gaußscher
Google eintippen
Und der zweite Link brachte die Lösung

Du siehst man muss einfach nur die richtigen Kernworte einsetzen


----------



## Kaiser206 (27. März 2007)

ja stimmt. Nächstesmal werd ich besser suchen.

Ich hab aber noch ne Frage:
.dll

```
class DLLIMPORT DllClass
{
  public:
    DllClass();
    virtual ~DllClass(void);
    extern "C" __declspec(dllexport) void test();
  private:

};

void test()
{
 Sleep(3000);
}
```

Beim Linken kommt der Fehler:
9 \dllmain.cpp expected unqualified-id before string constant

ausserhalb der Klasse ging aber alles.


----------



## tobee (27. März 2007)

Laut diesem Thread fehlt dir noch ein "_".

```
extern "C" __declspec_(dllexport) void test();
```


----------

